# buddy list, ignore list



## audia

I am a new forum user. Can someone tell me how or why one would make use of these?


----------



## Bienvenidos

The buddy list lets you know when you're "friends within the forum" are online, making it easier since the group of people that you most frequently PM, etc. are listed in one location. 

The ignore list helps if you have been having problems with another forum user; it's the cold turkey option that will come in handy if you ever need it (let's hope that you won't have to!  )

In all honesty, although I do have several members listed on my BUDDY LIST, it's a complete hassle to go all the way and have the window pop up, so I never use it at all. Maybe it's my laziness.  

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## jann

hello audia 

Some users have been here long enough to know each other well.  By creating a buddy list, they can quickly see if and when their friends have logged in to WordRef in visible mode.  I think the ignore list feature goes virtually unused here on WR.  It may be useful on other forums that use the same software as we do, but are set up differently..

A quick search of the C&S forum on the word "buddy list" turned up a few useful threads:
Buddy / Ignore list
Buddy List
Buddy / Ignore Lists

Hope it helps 
Jann


----------



## audia

Thanks Jann,
but another question... If I put someone on my ignore list and therefore their posts don't appear in the thread ,doesn't that lead to confusion, double posting, crossing, etc. within the thread?


----------



## vachecow

It could, which is why most people don't have anyone on their ignore lists.


----------



## emma42

Dear vachecow, how would you know that "most people" don't have people on their "ignore" lists?

Hello, audia.  I put people on my "ignore" list when I find that their behaviour or views expressed are having such a negative impact on me that it either really upsets me or leads me to behave in a less than cordial way on the Forum.  By not having to read posts by such people, I find I can contribute without getting upset or getting into inappropriate arguments.   I have not found it has led to many problems, such as post-crossing etc - quite surprisingly!


----------



## la reine victoria

I don't have anybody on my ignore list.  I like to read all the posts in the threads I contribute to.  

To have an ignore list is to miss a lot!  

LRV


----------



## danielfranco

I can't put anyone in my ignore list... I keep trying to put all the mods in it, but nothin' doin'!!!!!



Just kidding.
Sometimes, if you are upset with a forum member you can place him/her in your ignore list. After a while, though, curiosity will probably force you to find out what the knuckle-head has been up to...


----------



## audia

Thanks y'all( can I say that its not SE) for the insight... emma42 I can relate! I was upset a lot too in the beginning ---there seem to be a lot of ''egos'' in the threads!
And danielfranco thanks for the great idiom: knuckle-head! Wonder where that one came from?


----------



## Nunty

audia said:


> Thanks Jann,
> but another question... If I put someone on my ignore list and therefore their posts don't appear in the thread ,doesn't that lead to confusion, double posting, crossing, etc. within the thread?


I have one person on my Ignore List because he sent me the kind of PM I would rather not receive.

If he sends me a PM, I don't know about it at all.

When he has a post in a thread I am reading, there is a message that goes something like this. "This post is hidden because NAME is on your ignore list." There are also two links available to me. "Read this post", which un-hides the post, and "Remove NAME from your ignore list", which, I presume does what it says.

Caveat: If the post of a person you are ignoring is quoted in someone else's post, it is not hidden.


----------



## maxiogee

Nun-Translator said:


> I have one person on my Ignore List because he sent me the kind of PM I would rather not receive.



I too have one person on my ignore list, and for the same reason.
It is a useful tool to have.


----------



## audia

Thanks NT,
Its good to know that if that person makes an important contribution it will not be lost forever.



> When he has a post in a thread I am reading, there is a message that goes something like this. "This post is hidden because NAME is on your ignore list." There are also two links available to me. "Read this post", which un-hides the post, and "Remove NAME from your ignore list", which, I presume does what it says.
> 
> Caveat: If the post of a person you are ignoring is quoted in someone else's post, it is not hidden.


Thanks


----------



## TrentinaNE

audia said:


> I was upset a lot too in the beggining ---there seems to be a lot of ''egos'' in the threads!


Don't forget, if you think a poster has violated one of the WRF rules, you can use the Report-a-Post feature to bring the problem to the moderators' attention.  See the related discussion here.  

Elisabetta


----------



## emma42

audia said:


> Thanks y'all( can I say that its not SE) for the insight... emma42 I can relate! I was upset a lot too in the beggining ---there seems to be a lot of ''egos'' in the threads!
> And danielfranco thanks for the great idiom: knuckle-head! Wonder where that one came from?



No, you can't say that!  I demand that the mods boil your head in a vat of steaming lard.

I fully expect this post to be deleted.


----------



## danielfranco

I've just thought of something: if someone has me on their ignore list (why wouldn't they?) and I send them a PM, will I receive a message telling me to cease and desist because I have been "ignore"-ed? Or will I have to send a dozen PM's before I finally realize I haven't received any replies because I'm probably in the "ignore list"?
I mean, sometimes I can be rather slow on the uptake, you know?
...

[Er... Hello? Is this thing on?]


----------



## maxiogee

Danielfranco, for the purposes of this exercise, I have added you to my ignore list. Send me a message and see what happens.


----------



## danielfranco

Nope, no message saying "I hate you, go away..."

So, I'll just have to accept the fact that a round dozen of forer@s have me on their ignore list...
Sniff...

Thanks, maxiogee, for the helping hand. Please don't keep me in the list, ya hear?
D.


----------



## maxiogee

You're on my ignore list  
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
. … I can't read anything you post


----------



## elroy

Bienvenidos said:


> In all honesty, although I do have several members listed on my BUDDY LIST, it's a complete hassle to go all the way and have the window pop up, so I never use it at all. Maybe it's my laziness.


 There is another, perhaps less time-consuming, option.

If you go to the main page and scroll down to "Currently Active Users," all users on your Buddy List who are online will have a + next to their name.


----------



## avok

unfortunately you are not allowed to ignore a moderator


----------



## maxiogee

avok said:


> unfortunately you are not allowed to ignore a moderator



You both _*may *_and _*can*_, but the system here won't do it for you 

However, one should bear in mind that as with any action, or even any inaction, there may be consequences which we might not desire.


----------



## TrentinaNE

avok said:


> unfortunately you are not allowed to ignore a moderator


Perhaps more unfortunately, moderators aren't permitted to ignore _anyone_.  

Elisabettta


----------



## avok

> Perhaps more unfortunately, moderators aren't permitted to ignore _anyone_.
> 
> Elisabettta


 
*B*ut they do...unfortunately, my dear*.*


----------



## elroy

avok said:


> but they do...unfortunately, my dear


 How would you know?


----------



## geve

elroy said:


> How would you know?


Maybe avok thinks he doesn't get all the scolding he deserves?


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

geve said:


> Maybe avok thinks he doesn't get all the scolding he deserves?


Maybe he didn't wreak enough havoc yet?


----------



## badgrammar

I was just looking at the buddylist function and putting a few people in to try it out.  It is true that it doesn't really do much, I wish it had the same format as the User Control Panel, for example, so you could see what your buddy list members' most recent posts were, so you could be sure not to miss them. 

That would make it a very useful feature.


----------



## geve

badgrammar said:


> I was just looking at the buddylist function and putting a few people in to try it out. It is true that it doesn't really do much, I wish it had the same format as the User Control Panel, for example, so you could see what your buddy list members' most recent posts were, so you could be sure not to miss them.
> 
> That would make it a very useful feature.


I've only started to use it recently, just to see if people are on-line (that's right, you invisible mode people, you're not on my list!) and to easily PM several people at once (not that I spam people regularly, I swear!)

I've been thinking along these lines too: would it be possible to have links to our buddys' profiles instead of just their names? That way badgrammar would be just a click away from checking their recent posts.


----------



## DearPrudence

DP, always complaining  No, I don't really care but just to say that with Mozilla, if you go onto (damn prepositions) your buddy list, because you want to see what badgrammar posted to see if she had any thread unanswered, Ok, no problem for the first one. But then, you can't go back or don't have the URL address at the top of the page (so if you want the address, you're in for ... more "moves")! (bummer, I wanted to show you but I can't ). So when the person's not online, it's not really easy to see what they have done, you have to go to the member list, use the search function or use internet explorer ... So usually I just give up  Ouf, vous êtes tranquilles comme ça


----------



## Jana337

geve said:


> I've only started to use it recently, just to see if people are on-line (that's right, you invisible mode people, you're not on my list!) and to easily PM several people at once (not that I spam people regularly, I swear!)
> 
> I've been thinking along these lines too: would it be possible to have links to our buddys' profiles instead of just their names? That way badgrammar would be just a click away from checking their recent posts.


Click on the green/grey bullets on your buddy list.


----------



## Jana337

DearPrudence said:


> DP, always complaining  No, I don't really care but just to say that with Mozilla, if you go onto (damn prepositions) your buddy list, because you want to see what badgrammar posted to see if she had any thread unanswered, Ok, no problem for the first one. But then, you can't go back or don't have the URL address at the top of the page (so if you want the address, you're in for ... more "moves")! (bummer, I wanted to show you but I can't ). So when the person's not online, it's not really easy to see what they have done, you have to go to the member list, use the search function or use internet explorer ... So usually I just give up  Ouf, vous êtes tranquilles comme ça


No problem: Create a bookmark for this: http://forum.wordreference.com/misc.php?do=buddylist&focus=1


----------



## geve

Jana337 said:


> Click on the green/grey bullets on your buddy list.


Woah. Jeez. Well I'm glad I asked!! Thank you Jana, mod-with-all-answers. Do you ever fail?


----------



## DearPrudence

Yes, thanks. I don't know how you've done, but I've bookmarked it  
(tremblez maintenant !!)


----------



## Jana337

geve said:


> Woah. Jeez. Well I'm glad I asked!! Thank you Jana, mod-with-all-answers. Do you ever fail?


Yes. 



DearPrudence said:


> Yes, thanks. I don't know how you've done, but I've bookmarked it
> (tremblez maintenant !!)


Some tweaking...


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Hope not everybody will see this thread with the link Jana posted! I thought I was the only one to use it that way.  The problem is this page has a refresh value to 60, meaning the server is asked automatically every minute just to keep up to date this buddy list... Hope it won't become too much of an issue regarding the current overload of the WR servers.


----------

